# FINALLY.. "The Talisman" in production...



## Ultramanv (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone who has read "The Talisman" has been long awaiting the movie and after multiple tries since 1982, I just read that they are in production and have a clip out ..Thought there might be a few out there that find this good news.. LOL then again maybe not


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Link?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Excellent.... what a great book to do...


----------



## Ultramanv (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384580/ 

Look at bottom for the video clip


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

They have some points about the inaccuracies, but I think they're minor and I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Ultramanv said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384580/
> 
> Look at bottom for the video clip


That video clip has been around for a couple of years and has nothing to do with the production of The TAlisman. It was made by an amateur director to try and get the attention of Spielberg. It's good, but has nothing to do with the feature.

I also don't see anywhere where it says this is finally in production.


----------

